# Arctic and Oceanic



## Jan Hendrik

Oceanic was built in 1969 and is still operated by Bugsier Reederei which at one time was one of the largest tugboat companies in the world (second to Smit Rotterdam).
The Arctic, sistership, was built in 1970 and modified in 1994.
She is now called Arctic-P and is owned by Gary Packer who is Australia's richest man.
He converted the vessel into a very luxurious yacht and she surely must be the weirdest looking mega yacht in the world.
The pictures show the vessel during her docking in Auckland in 1997 although I did a very thorough inspection 2 years prior to that in same drydock after she grounded then due to costs involved she was then repaired in Singapore.
Horse power just under 20.000 and GRT now stands at 2160.

The picture with details (even more details are available in case anybody is interested) was given to me by the ch. off. in 1975 and is arguably the last original data sheet left of what once one of the mightiest of them all.

"blue antifouling appears on this vessel as without antifouling you don't come far"


----------



## Jan Hendrik

*Arctic-P (ex Arctic)*

Hereby the original data sheet of this vessel.


----------



## Doug Rogers

She used to spend a fair amount of time in the Sydney region in past years but now seems to have gone walkabout more, certainly looks well cared for but certainly not quite the antithesis of a millionaires yacht!!.


----------



## Steve Gray

Oceanic is still working for Bugsier, she was in Hamburg in June 2004 and looked in pristine condition, she then went and lay off the coast near Cuxhaven for a while waiting for salvage work I presume.


----------



## James_C

There's a very similar private yacht by the name of 'Lone Ranger', also converted from a deepsea tug.


----------



## tugdoc

Oceanic & Arctic were laid-up (but in a controlled situation, with appropriate seals, air conditioning, etc) when the bottom dropped out of their market niche. Arctic sold but Oceanic retained. Then the Donaldson Report happened and in the wake of it the German Government initiated an ETV service. They had special ships built but in the intermediate time chartered Oceanic with suitable crew. When the new boats were delivered, Oceanic still remained the better choice and has been on charter ever since.
Regards - Job (TugDoc)


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
Here the ARCTIC P, photo made by F.Caspers + her details,looks not that bad (*)) 



1969 ARCTIC, 1993 ARCTIC RESEARCH, 1994 ARCTIC P.

(sisterships: OCEANIC, ARCTIC)
Registered: IMO 6926024 /(DEU)ON 11305 /(BHM)ON 723490
2046 GRT, 138 NRT, L87,23m(78,01), B14,79m, D6,309m(7,29) (286'2"(255'11")x48'6"x19'10.1/2"(23'11")) - ice, fifi, salv.
2 cpp, 3 rudders, bowthr., 2x diesel 4tew V16cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV16M540, 6405bhp-4710kW (12800bhp-10768kW total), sp 22kn, bp 152,5t
re-engined 1985 2x diesel 4tew V12cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV12M64C, 6000bhp-4853kW each, sp 17kn, bp 189t

ARCTIC
1969: Casco built by "Rickmers Rhederei GmbH - Rickmers Werft" at Bremerhaven (DEU) (YN 345)
1969: completed by "F. Schichau" at Bremerhaven (YN 1746)
1969 -30/12: delivered to "Bugsier Reederei und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg (DEU)
(DEU flag, ON 11305, c/s DIAO)
1975: fixed nozzels fitted by "Schichau Unterweser AG" at Bremerhaven, bp 160t
1985: new eng. fitted by "Schichau Unterweser AG", 2x diesel 4tew V12cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV12M64C, 6000bhp-4853kW each
1993: To ??, renamed ARCTIC RESEARCH
(BHM flag, regd Nassau, ON 723490, c/s C6MA9)
1994: To "Conpress Investments-Ireland" (Kerry Francis Bullmore Packer) (AUS), converted to a private yacht, renamed ARCTIC P.
(2610 GRT, 783 NRT, 13194bhp-9705kW)
2005: still in same ownership


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Beautiful picture. I still cannot find my pictures from the first docking in Auckland, NZ.
It now looks they went back to red Antifouling as I already advised at the time. Although it could just be a stripe of red Antifouling only as was the case before.
They insisted on blue Antifouling and received a lousy quality which did not work as can also be seen on my pictures of the second drydocking in Devonport (Auckland, NZ).

Although the vessel officially is called ARCTIC-P , then it is clear they do not show the -P on the bow.
Jan


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Jan Hendrik,
I've zoomed in on her bow and guess what? There is a tiny little -P,maybe they ran out of paint[Hempel?] (*)) But I don't know where that -P stands for. (Thumb)


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Hi Ruud.
Never seen something like this on a ship before.
The "P' stands for the surname of the "Owner" Gary Packer.
Thanks
Jan


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Jan Hendrik,
Thanks for that -P explanation, here the ARCTICp anchored at Cap d'Antibes just in front of the Hotel du Cap[2004]


----------



## billyboy

NOW! tyhats what I called a Tug. would have given my left arm to have sailed on her. need the right arm for holding my glass ... LOL


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Billyboy,
Cheers mate, oh sorry engineer, I'll enjoy you! LOL


----------



## trotterdotpom

Prost, Ruud - a picture speaks a thousand words. Classic!!! Appreciate your sense of humour.

Jan - think you must mean Kerry Packer. As if someone who has a helicopter pilot who donates him a kidney needs a tug to 'pull' anything! 

John T.


----------



## ruud

trotterdotpom said:


> Prost, Ruud - a picture speaks a thousand words. Classic!!! Appreciate your sense of humour.
> John T.


Ahoy John,
Seen the bottle? 
a FAUSTINO V 1996, very, very good and not too expensive,payed 13€= 8.79 GBP for a bottle,in a Spanish Restaurant in Eindhoven last April,celebrating a birthdayparty with neigbours.
Ps. It didn't stopped by 1 (*))


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Kerry is his first name indeed.


----------



## billyboy

Oops!! Sorry Ruud, did not realise you have an arm missing mate. Wouldnt have made my comment otherwise.
Like your picture very much, and your sense of humor too.
hope you enjoy this site and all it has to offer for many years my friend. God bless you.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Billy,
That's ok doki,no sweat; I thought it was known by now after my introducing on Members profile ,so for me it's only a "left" cheers (*)) , and yes I do enjoy this site a lot, and makes me really happy to help where ever I can, with photos/data/details, it's a great pleasure. (Thumb) That's what we all want, isn't it?


----------



## Jan M

Hello,

OCEANIC is still owned by the Bugsier company in Hamburg and is used as an emergeny response vessel ( like the dutch tug WAKER or the french tugs Abeille Bourbon/ Liberté/ Flandre/ Languedoc ) in the german bight , chartered by the german government!

the ship is on salvagestation in the german bight since april 96!

more informations/ photos can be found under the following links:

http://www.bugsier.de/fleet.php?ship=oceanic
http://www.kuestenschutz.com/ 
http://www.wsv.de/Schifffahrt/Bekaempfung_von_Meeresverschmutzungen/Notschleppen/Oceanic/
http://www.seatowage.de/oceanic/index.htm
http://www.seatowage.de/bugsier/s006.htm
http://www.tugboats.de/oceanic.htm
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oceanic
http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/oceanic.htm 
http://www.ship-photo.de/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=2814 
http://www.schiffsphoto.de/HTM/Spezial/Oceanic.htm
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=69969
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43852
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45828
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45825
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=45822
http://www.schiffsbilderarchiv.de/oceanic.htm
http://home.arcor.de/r.reinhold/r_images/germ_tugs/big_bugsier-01.JPG
http://www.amrum-wetter.de/gallery/gal//displayimage.php?pos=-1103
http://members.aol.com/duene1/oceanic.jpg
http://www.schiffsbilderarchiv.de/oceanic.htm
http://www.cuxhaven-fotos.de/groden63/oceanic.jpg
http://www.cuxhaven-fotos.de/groden63/oceanic2.jpg
http://www.f25.parsimony.net/forum63730/messages/32846.htm
http://www.f25.parsimony.net/forum63730/messages/32856.htm
http://www.f25.parsimony.net/forum63730/messages/32876.htm

regards from Hamburg
/ Jan


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Thanks very much for that Jan.
Some sites indeed show some beautiful action photos of this grand old tugboat.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

*Arctic P*

Kerry Packer, media magnate, Owner of the "Arctic P" and Australia's richest man, died overnight at 68.
He suffered two heart attacks in the 90"s and received a kidney transplant in 2000.
Jan


----------



## jim barnes

*Little p*



ruud said:


> Ahoy Jan Hendrik,
> I've zoomed in on her bow and guess what? There is a tiny little -P,maybe they ran out of paint[Hempel?] (*)) But I don't know where that -P stands for. (Thumb)


Could it be that in the ARTIC it is advisable to have a little pee (Thumb)


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett

Bugsier were a very fine company to work with and no doubt they still are.

I remember being in Bugsier's office (Johannisbollwerk 10, Hamburg) in the Seventies when the ARCTIC was running bollard pull tests in Cuxhaven after a modification (I think it was the fitting of Kort nozzles). 

Captain Karl-Gunter Meyer, who was the General Manager, took a call from her Master (sorry, cannot remember who) which boiled down to, "Do you want the good news or the bad news?" 

"The good news is the bollard pull is now over "x" (sorry, cannot remember the figure) tons.

"The bad news is we don't know exactly how much, because we pulled the quay wall down!"


----------



## "Paddy" walsh

*Bugsier*

Fantastic to read that the Oceanic is still in service. I was Operations manager at CANMAR in Calgary Canada when we chartered both the Arctic and Oceanic to tow the SSDC MAT from Japan to the Beaufort Sea up around Point Barrow. They were fantastic ships and did the job working in heavy ice with our icebreakers and became part of the "team" that set the structure down on site. I recall it all very well and have some movies it as I was also the project manager on site.
Crews were great, we delivered their mail etc to them while on tow by dropping it out of the plane as we flew over the large tow just south of Pt, Barrow. We also sent Ice Maps which was the official reason for the flight !!! cant recall the shore captains name but a great guy who smoked an array of cigars and pipes all the time but was a great help to me on the complex job we had in hand.
We had a real party aboard Arctic when the job was done....ouch my head still hurts. A real professional bunch of men and it was an honour to have worked with them all. I stll have on mt desk the house flag on its wooden stand...


----------



## sharky72uk

*Lone Ranger*



James_C said:


> There's a very similar private yacht by the name of 'Lone Ranger', also converted from a deepsea tug.


I crewed on Lone Ranger... linky


----------



## Honnestden

There is a book out on it it is german Tug converted to a yacht i have read the book


----------



## sharky72uk

*Book*



Honnestden said:


> There is a book out on it it is german Tug converted to a yacht i have read the book


Yes, Lone Ranger crew members past and present, myself included, recieved a limited edition presented by the then owner Peter Lewis. An interesting read.


----------



## Jan M

Hello,

Bugsier has sold the OCEANIC (IMO 6901490 /GL 5207) 1st of july 2013 to the Karadeniz Powership Osman Bey Co. Ltd. which part of the Karadeniz Holding Group (Turkey).

Management is Ata Tug & Salvage Inc: http://www.atasalvage.com
New Name: OSMAN KHAN
Call Sign: D5EN6
MMSI: 636016116
Flag Liberia

Anyone seen the vessel after being sold as OSMAN KHAN in her new colors (with black mast + funnel )? Are any photos available (current photos on shipspotting + marinetraffic with "Bugsier outfit" are well known)? 

Thx for any kind of help which is really appreciated!

Best regards
Jan


----------



## Jan M

Hello,

the tug OSMAN KHAN/ ex OCEANIC (IMO 6901490 / GL 5207) was renamed ORKA SULTAN 1st of April 2015.

Anyone seen the vessel in the near past? Thx for any kind of help which is really appreciated!

Best regards
Jan


----------



## davidships

At Tuzla 4/4/2015 (arrived there under previous name 22/2/2015)


----------



## Tomthall

Hello, this is my first post in the forum.And yes I know it is an old thread. I came here because after many years of abstinence from seamanship, I met someone a few weeks ago who brought the good old memories back to the surface.
Receiving the vaccinations for my laying hens (in deep southern Germany, far from the crashing waves and the busy waterways) I was joining the gang of old men and women when I heard one say, "We have no misery here in Germany! I was 20 Years at sea, in Africa and South America, there is misery but not here!" I was electrified and asked him if he was in merchant shipping or the Navy. He was a bit fussy, he wasn't in the Navy, but he didn't sail on freighters either. What then, I was surprised! I feared I had come across a chatterbox who was a waiter on a Baltic Sea ferry for a season. He said he was riding on salvage tugs and was about to explain what that is. I almost got hit! What company did you work for? He replied at Fair play! I exclaimed enthusiastically, I wanted to board the Fairply lX in '76, but then sailed with the Bugsier on the Titan, Arctic and Hermes tugboats until 1980. The 80-year-old didn't want to believe it at first! He feared that he would be kidded. So I had to write that down. What a coincidence, I can't wait for him to come over and we can rehash old experiences. Greetings Hartmut


----------

